# Diddymans tank



## Diddymen (27 Feb 2018)

*Dimensions: 6ft about 350ltr*

*CO2: 2kg FE via in line JBL pro flora diffuser*

*Filtration: aquamanta 1500*

*Lights: 56w fluval plant & fresh*

*Photo Period:* 14.15 till 21.30

*Fertilisation: TNC light & TNC trace 20ml twice a week*

*Substrate: aqua basis + JBL manado topped with white sand*

*Hardscape: bog wood & river rock*

*Flora: various*

*Fauna: neon, gold, diamond & lemon tetra, dwarf rainbows, large rainbow, kribs, corries, plecs, dwarf gouramis, clown loaches ...and a horse face loach that digs a lot*


*Additional photos:*









so that's my tank, Its been set up since sept 2017.

Its far from perfect, I'm still not happy with some of the plant placement, the carpet is not growing as well as hoped, kribs & horse face loach keep digging things up and I'm only just starting to get on top of the initial variety of algae outbreak I had.

Any advice or comments welcome, any improvements you can spot would be good as well


----------



## Edvet (28 Feb 2018)

Is that an airstone behinds the wood??
That will remove CO2 promptly
Only use the airstone at night will be good, during the day with CO2 on: big nono.


----------



## Diddymen (28 Feb 2018)

Yes, it is an air stone ....force of habit I suppose, I always assume the fish need it

....I think it probably also affects the general flow ....I'll get a timer for it 

I think I also need to improve my photography skills as I've seen some great pics on here ....and I just cant seem to get mine looking as good


----------



## Diddymen (28 Feb 2018)

I'm also thinking of changing the inlet to a JBL topclean 2 ....any one had experience of them?

I'm aware that poor CO2/circulation is probably the cause of surface scum, but mine isn't really a film as such, it just looks like the surface of the water is thicker , I only notice it with CO2 on as the bubbles 'stick' to the surface


----------



## Fisher2007 (28 Feb 2018)

Nice tank and one I've considered - is that the Aqua Oak from Maidenhead Aquatics?  How do you find it and how long have you had it?  I went to see a 5ft second hand one recently but the hood and central door had warped which put me off


----------



## Diddymen (28 Feb 2018)

Fisher2007 said:


> Nice tank and one I've considered - is that the Aqua Oak from Maidenhead Aquatics?  How do you find it and how long have you had it?  I went to see a 5ft second hand one recently but the hood and central door had warped which put me off



yes, it is the maidenhead aqua oak one  ......it's the one with the wine rack in the middle, I would have preferred the one with draws for extra storage but I found this one second hand and for the price I couldn't say no!!

One problem was, it was in a 2nd floor flat and I had to get it down the stairs .......the tank was bloomin heavy!

It's a lovely tank, the cupboards are a good size for all the kit, the base is well made and makes a nice piece of furniture as a centre piece in the lounge. the tank it's self has glass sliding covers, with cut outs for pipes and cables in the side covers. the cupboards have good size holes for plugs etc.


----------



## Fisher2007 (1 Mar 2018)

They'e nice tanks and as you say make a nice piece of furniture


----------



## Diddymen (1 Mar 2018)

Edvet said:


> Is that an airstone behinds the wood??
> That will remove CO2 promptly
> Only use the airstone at night will be good, during the day with CO2 on: big nono.



Co2 seem much better now the air is on a timer  .......and I'm sure the surface looks clearer (even though I've just ordered the JBL skimmer)


----------



## MDP91 (7 Mar 2018)

Love the shape of that wood.


----------

